# what type of fish is he?



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

I got him at a pet store and lost the ppw. I know hes a molly but not sure what kind?


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

well im not sure if theres a way to delete this post but i think i figured it out, by searching dif types i think its a Orange Neon Lyretail Molly


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

A Sailfin Gold Dust.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah. Gold Dust. Hes pretty!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks like a cross between a creamcicle and dalmatian. Is that how the gold dust strain is created?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Fishpunk said:


> It looks like a cross between a creamcicle and dalmatian. Is that how the gold dust strain is created?


Have no idea. That coloration was just called Gold Dust at a pet store somewhere. We bought one and she was gorgeous. She had fry that were very grayish with black spots, probably from a previous insemination, but she never dropped any after that first time. We only had a Dalmatian male.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I have to agree with Fishpunk, looks more of a mix of Creamsicle and Dalmation.

I've seen Gold dust mollies and they look a little different from her's


----------

